# Michelle's Lifestyle of the Rich and Famous



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.

Story here


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 17, 2008)

And paid for it with money she has earned with her own brains.

Unlike either McCain or his wife who both got rich off of her daddys millions


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2008)

Gee...wonder if she'd be allowed to have that in one of McCain's 7 houses.

PB, you're getting sadder by the minute, honey.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> And paid for it with money she has earned with her own brains.
> 
> Unlike either McCain or his wife who both got rich off of her daddys millions



How big of a raise did Michelle receive when Obama became a Senator?


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 17, 2008)

They are just so frustrated that the typical bullshit they shovel aint gettin it in this election.


They just cant scew the facts enough to gain traction.

Im lovin it.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> Gee...wonder if she'd be allowed to have that in one of McCain's 7 houses.
> 
> PB, you're getting sadder by the minute, honey.



Why are you afraid of answering my simple question?


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Why are you afraid of answering my simple question?



I'm not interested in debating smears and innuendo. You want clarification, go to snopes.com.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> I'm not interested in debating smears and innuendo. You want clarification, go to snopes.com.



You are looking sillier by the second. 

All I asked you was do you think a government handout is a tax cut?

Sorry if you consider that to be a smear or innuendo.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 17, 2008)

bring on the idiotic slime so we can debunk its ridiculesness


----------



## random3434 (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here



Your threads just keep getting more desperate as each day goes by. 

If you were staying at the Waldorf-Astoria, wouldn't you want to live it up a bit? I know I would, since I don't get that chance very often.


I mean, the fact that you think this is *news *is laughable, but whatever floats your boat newsboy. I guess you don't have much in life anymore since newspapers are a dying breed, eh?


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> You are looking sillier by the second.
> 
> All I asked you was do you think a government handout is a tax cut?
> 
> Sorry if you consider that to be a smear or innuendo.



oh...that question. i thought you meant discussing your retarded allegations about Obama.

And, frankly, you got your answer. I asked if that meant that Exxon/Mobile got a hand out.

Not sure what else you're looking for. *shrug*

But it is amusing that all the good humor went bye bye in your posts.

Besides, you're still saying that trickle down voodoo economics for dummies is somehow good for this country when you've seen what it's done over the last 8 years.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

You know Paper Butt......I've stayed at some VERY nice places, eaten some extremely expensive and good food, as well as had clothes that most would consider expensive.

Whenever I was advanced in rank over the 20 years of my career, every payday, I would go out for a steak, sometimes lobster, and then stop off and buy a 10 dollar cigar.  That was my treat to myself.

Whenever I was advanced in rank, or was transferred to a new duty station, there would be at least 1 stop where I treated myself to some really nice stuff.  One week, I went through 2,700 bucks, and didn't have shit to show for it except the memories.

Does that make ME an elitist also?


----------



## Gem (Oct 17, 2008)

While I do think that the media's portrayal of Obama AND Biden as down-home earthy guys is over-the-top and pathetic...its not like anyone with a brain isn't aware that Mr. and Mrs. Obama are very wealthy.

Not quite sure why the fact that wealthy people stay in expensive hotels and order expensive food is a story?


----------



## Turboswede (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> How big of a raise did Michelle receive when Obama became a Senator?



Is this your question?  I dont know, the Republicans have been fighting the Democrats for over a decade about making public officials tax records public domain so I think the only one that can comment on the Obamas finances are the Obamas (or maby their family accountant).


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> oh...that question. i thought you meant discussing your retarded allegations about Obama.
> 
> And, frankly, you got your answer. I asked if that meant that Exxon/Mobile got a hand out.
> 
> ...



What retarded allegations have I made about Obama?

OK, I'll ask one more time:

Do you consider a government handout a tax cut?

It's a simple question.

Perhaps you can also answer my other questions:

1. What government handout has Exxon/Mobil received?
2. Should we also increase taxes on companies like Microsoft who have bigger profit margins then oil companies?
3. What Bush policy was enacted that caused the current economic problems?
4. What Clinton policy did Bush get rid of that as a result caused the current economic problems?

Come on, Jillian, you can do better than simply attacking me and giving me bumper sticker answers.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> What retarded allegations have I made about Obama?
> 
> OK, I'll ask one more time:
> 
> ...



Hey Paper Butt......how's about you answer my question......

Because I like nice things and can afford them, does this mean that I should also be on LSORAF?


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 17, 2008)

It is every American's dream to be an elitist, to be wealthy, to call room service and not consider the bill. I am missing why living the American dream is a bad thing all of a sudden.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> It is every American's dream to be an elitist, to be wealthy, to call room service and not consider the bill. I am missing why living the American dream is a bad thing all of a sudden.



It's not that the American dream is bad, it is the way that the greedy motherfuckers in Washington and Wall Street have gone after theirs, to the detriment of us all. 

I believe in the American dream.  I'm kinda living part of it right now.  Retired, nothing to do but scream at the tv and write books, and come up with inventions.

Eventually, though....I'm gonna be able to get these inventions out to the people and I'm gonna make some decent money.  Don't wanna get rich....just wanna be comfortable with enough to eat, shelter from the weather, and enough to pay my bills, with maybe a bit left over to fix my scooter.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 17, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> And paid for it with money she has earned with her own brains.
> 
> Unlike either McCain or his wife who both got rich off of her daddys millions



Don't forget, the Admirals son was awarded 100% disability from the military, which gives him a pretty nice pension.  Think about all the kids that came back with blown off limbs that only got 30% disability because the military was trying to save a buck.  But they didn't skimp on John.  

And doesn't 100% disabled mean you can't work?  He works.  He even hiked the Grand Canyon recently.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know Paper Butt......I've stayed at some VERY nice places, eaten some extremely expensive and good food, as well as had clothes that most would consider expensive.
> 
> Whenever I was advanced in rank over the 20 years of my career, every payday, I would go out for a steak, sometimes lobster, and then stop off and buy a 10 dollar cigar.  That was my treat to myself.
> 
> ...



No, that does not make you an elitist also. I too like good food and nice restaurants. But then again I'm not out making speeches about people having to choose a gallon of orange juice over milk when they go out shopping.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Don't forget, the Admirals son was awarded 100% disability from the military, which gives him a pretty nice pension.  Think about all the kids that came back with blown off limbs that only got 30% disability because the military was trying to save a buck.  But they didn't skimp on John.
> 
> And doesn't 100% disabled mean you can't work?  He works.  He even hiked the Grand Canyon recently.



You guys really are desperate.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> It is every American's dream to be an elitist, to be wealthy, to call room service and not consider the bill. I am missing why living the American dream is a bad thing all of a sudden.



It's not and it's alive and well and has little to do with the government.

This election is actually pretty simple: Do you want more people dependent on government or not?

If you want more people dependent on government Obama is your man.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> No, that does not make you an elitist also. I too like good food and nice restaurants. But then again I'm not out making speeches about people having to choose a gallon of orange juice over milk when they go out shopping.



One can't understand or have empathy for the problems of the less fortunate if one eats lobster?  Who put that rule in place?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> One can't understand or have empathy for the problems of the less fortunate if one eats lobster?  Who put that rule in place?



Americans of all classes are the most generous people on the planet.

We don't need government telling us we should do more.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Americans of all classes are the most generous people on the planet.
> 
> We don't need government telling us we should do more.



That is your opinion (on both counts).

What does that have to do with Michelle Obama eating lobster?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> One can't understand or have empathy for the problems of the less fortunate if one eats lobster?  Who put that rule in place?



I agree with you. It shouldn't matter. Ya gotta admit ordering Iranian caviar or whatever is probably not the smartest political move. Let her eat whatever she wants. I could care less. I just found it comical and ironic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Americans of all classes are the most generous people on the planet.
> 
> We don't need government telling us we should do more.



Have you ever actually been overseas Papertard?  If so, you wouldn't have made the first statement.

And.....you're right.....we DON'T need the government telling us we should do more, we've done enough, 700 BILLION things as a matter of fact.  However, it isn't Obama that put us in this mess.

It was Bush Jr. and his merry band of morons, of which John McInsane is one of them.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 17, 2008)

Gem said:


> While I do think that the media's portrayal of Obama AND Biden as down-home earthy guys is over-the-top and pathetic...its not like anyone with a brain isn't aware that Mr. and Mrs. Obama are very wealthy.
> 
> Not quite sure why the fact that wealthy people stay in expensive hotels and order expensive food is a story?


 
Very wealthy as compared to what?


VERY WEALTHY is when your name is Trump, or Gates (as in Bill), or some of the others. Oprah Winfrey, and Ty Warner, the failed actor turned toy salesman who created Beanie Babies, easily the most popular collectible toy of the 1990s, amassed a fortune that _Forbes_ estimated last year at $4.4 billion, making him the richest person in the Chicago area today. 

The Obamas are not nearly as wealthy as Cindy McCain, but John is along for the ride, LOL.....

Both of the Obamas work for a living, no inherited money there, and both of the Bidens work for a living, and all for of these people have advanced degrees.

The Bidens, as Senator and teacher are "poorer" than the Obamas, but the Obamas net worth is what, couple of million, as compared to the 100 Million + that is the McCain woman.....

So who is "WEALTHY" here?

I mean really.....

BTW, the only VERY WEALTY in Delaware are named DuPONT, last I heard, LOL.....

The Obamas aren't really even "rich" let alone VERY WEALTHY!

Obamas Open Tax Returns, Earned Nearly $1M in 2006 - FOXNews.com Elections


----------



## random3434 (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> I agree with you. It shouldn't matter. Ya gotta admit ordering Iranian caviar or whatever is probably not the smartest political move. Let her eat whatever she wants. *I could care less*. I just found it comical and ironic.



Right.....................


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Have you ever actually been overseas Papertard?  If so, you wouldn't have made the first statement.
> 
> And.....you're right.....we DON'T need the government telling us we should do more, we've done enough, 700 BILLION things as a matter of fact.  However, it isn't Obama that put us in this mess.
> 
> It was Bush Jr. and his merry band of morons, of which John McInsane is one of them.



That's Mr. Papertard to you!


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> Very wealthy as compared to what?
> 
> 
> VERY WEALTHY is when your name is Trump, or Gates (as in Bill), or some of the others. Oprah Winfrey, and Ty Warner, the failed actor turned toy salesman who created Beanie Babies, easily the most popular collectible toy of the 1990s, amassed a fortune that _Forbes_ estimated last year at $4.4 billion, making him the richest person in the Chicago area today.
> ...



Contessa_Sharra has a valid point. If the the Obama's were rich they would not have needed to get a sweetheart deal from Rezko.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> That's Mr. Papertard to you!



All right.  

Mr. Papertard, have YOU ever been overseas for any kind of extended time?

I've got almost 10 years outside of the US.  26 different countries to be exact.

How much experience do you have?

The only reason that I ask, is because you made the mistaken statement of saying that Americans are the most generous of all people over the world.  Sadly, that's not true.  The people of Crete, Spain, Greece, Turkey, Brazil, as well as most of the other countries that I've been to have been nothing but gracious and generous with me (at least as long as I wasn't in the tourist districts).  What do you have to back up your statement?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> All right.
> 
> Mr. Papertard, have YOU ever been overseas for any kind of extended time?
> 
> ...



No other country in the history of the world has been more generous in our aid to others or done more to free people from tyranny than the U.S. This does not mean there aren't incredibly generous people everywhere. That I think we can agree on.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> No other country in the history of the world has been more generous in our aid to others or done more to free people from tyranny than the U.S. This does not mean there aren't incredibly generous people everywhere. That I think we can agree on.



Avoiding the question I see.......

I'll ask again.  Have you ever been outside of the United States for any period of time over a month or longer?

If you don't answer, then I'll know you're one of those brain dead types who are responsible for the "ugly American" syndrome, because you are an arrogant asshole who hasn't bothered to see what is what.

All you're doing is spouting forth with no proof or experience.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Avoiding the question I see.......
> 
> I'll ask again.  Have you ever been outside of the United States for any period of time over a month or longer?
> 
> ...



Not avoiding. Mostly bored with the thread. But I'm in a good mood so I'll answer your question. Been overseas for more than a month and enjoy friendships with people from all around the world.

One thing I've learned in life is that what people accuse you of is what they themselves are guilty of. 

Pardon me if I do not wish to exchange any further communication with you. 

As far as I'm concerned you no longer exist.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> And paid for it with money she has earned with her own brains.
> 
> Unlike either McCain or his wife who both got rich off of her daddys millions



She paid for it with money she stole from the hospital she "works" for. The one that pays her $350,000 of a $2 million grant they received to better serve the poorest of the ER visitors.

What does Michelle do? Take 1/4 of the money, send the poor people to other hospitals, and take the year off to campaign with her hubby. 

Go Michelle. 

And if you think she has brains, you haven't read her dissertation.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> All right.
> 
> Mr. Papertard, have YOU ever been overseas for any kind of extended time?
> 
> I've got almost 10 years outside of the US.  26 different countries to be exact.




No wonder we're hated abroad.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> She paid for it with money she stole from the hospital she "works" for. The one that pays her $350,000 of a $2 million grant they received to better serve the poorest of the ER visitors.
> 
> What does Michelle do? Take 1/4 of the money, send the poor people to other hospitals, and take the year off to campaign with her hubby.
> 
> ...



She stole it?  I haven''t heard that one before.

Poor Allie...


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

No, she allotted it to herself. Cuz she's working so hard and all, and it's so important to her to see those poor people get treated. So she takes 1/4 of the money earmarked for that program as her "salary" and takes a leave of absence.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Not avoiding. Mostly bored with the thread. But I'm in a good mood so I'll answer your question. Been overseas for more than a month and enjoy friendships with people from all around the world.
> 
> One thing I've learned in life is that what people accuse you of is what they themselves are guilty of.
> 
> ...



I doubt it.  Most of your posts are thinly veiled lies.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No, she allotted it to herself. Cuz she's working so hard and all, and it's so important to her to see those poor people get treated. So she takes 1/4 of the money earmarked for that program as her "salary" and takes a leave of absence.



She sets her own salary?


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

Most of his posts provide links and sources.
Unlike yours, bubba.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> She sets her own salary?



I have no idea. I assume she has something to do with it.

Point is, she gets $350,000 of the $2 million earmarked for that program. Money neither she nor Obama need...she shuffles the ER patients to OTHER HOSPITALS, which of course costs her program nothing..but doesn't guarantee treatment (and certainly not fast treatment) for the poor people...then she TAKES A LEAVE OF ABSENCE.

There's the way the Obama health care initiative is going to work, folks.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

Well Am I A Bitch (of which you are), yours contain  blog entries with few facts.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I have no idea. I assume she has something to do with it.
> 
> Point is, she gets $350,000 of the $2 million earmarked for that program. Money neither she nor Obama need...she shuffles the ER patients to OTHER HOSPITALS, which of course costs her program nothing..but doesn't guarantee treatment (and certainly not fast treatment) for the poor people...then she TAKES A LEAVE OF ABSENCE.
> 
> There's the way the Obama health care initiative is going to work, folks.



You assume she has something to do with it?  That's pretty compelling stuff.

Since when did Republicans rail against people earning money that they "don't need?"


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

She didn't earn it. SHe sent the patients away, she raped the funds, then she took the year off.

I'd have no problem at all with it, if they weren't shrieking that the wealth needs to be "spread around" and those who make the big bucks should pay more than half in taxes.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> She didn't earn it. SHe sent the patients away, she raped the funds, then she took the year off.
> 
> I'd have no problem at all with it, if they weren't shrieking that the wealth needs to be "spread around" and those who make the big bucks should pay more than half in taxes.



In the free market, you "earn" it if someone is willing to pay it to you. 

Who cares if she took leave provided her employer had no objections?  That is between her and her employer.

What do her earnings from her employer attained in the free market have to do with taxes provided she is willing to subject herself to those same taxes?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Both Michelle and Barack are accomplished people and appear to be wonderful parents. They deserve our admiration for what they have done with their lives. It is true that Michelle had a substantial raise at her hospital job when Barack became a Senator. Whatever. I began this thread as I just found it a bit ironic considering some of Michelle's "everyone is so down and out and suffering right now" speeches.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2008)

Did anyone ever stop to think that the reason Mrs. Obama received a raise after her husband became a Senator was because the place she was working at KNEW she would leave unless there was sufficient financial incentive to stay?

Happens all the time people.  Places that you work at which LIKE your work, tend to pay more when there is a chance you may leave.  Having your spouse go to Congress is one of those situations.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Both Michelle and Barack are accomplished people and appear to be wonderful parents. They deserve our admiration for what they have done with their lives. It is true that Michelle had a substantial raise at her hospital job when Barack became a Senator. Whatever. I began this thread as I just found it a bit ironic considering some of Michelle's "everyone is so down and out and suffering right now" speeches.



Every successful politician adopts the "people are suffering" message and I bet most of them (Republican and Democrat alike) do understand this and want to change it, even if they themselves are fortunate.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> Every successful politician adopts the "people are suffering" message and I bet most of them (Republican and Democrat alike) do understand this and want to change it, even if they themselves are fortunate.



I'll bet Axelrod read her the riot act and sent her back to her room.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> In the free market, you "earn" it if someone is willing to pay it to you.
> 
> Who cares if she took leave provided her employer had no objections?  That is between her and her employer.
> 
> What do her earnings from her employer attained in the free market have to do with taxes provided she is willing to subject herself to those same taxes?



No, it's not between her and her employer when she's stumping for health care reform, and complaining about the upper percentage of salary earnings earning "too much". We can see her management of health care reform in the hospital where she managed the program consisted of not working and taking a huge salary, while not improving the care but rather divvying up the poor among OTHER hospitals, to do with as they would. Meanwhile, her husband is declaring that we need to spread the wealth around. When as it turns out, his wife takes a huge cut of money set aside for health care for a ridiculous salary, provides no real service, and takes the year off. 

Spread that wealth around, Michelle!


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone ever stop to think that the reason Mrs. Obama received a raise after her husband became a Senator was because the place she was working at KNEW she would leave unless there was sufficient financial incentive to stay?
> 
> Happens all the time people.  Places that you work at which LIKE your work, tend to pay more when there is a chance you may leave.  Having your spouse go to Congress is one of those situations.



There are also benefits to having a staff member whose spouse is a Senator.  As long as there isn't an understanding that it is a trade for special treatment, I have no problem with it.  In business, connections and relationships matter, even if everything is legitimate and above board.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 17, 2008)

And don't forget Obama attempted to spread a one million dollar earmark to her hospital.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No, it's not between her and her employer when she's stumping for health care reform, and complaining about the upper percentage of salary earnings earning "too much". We can see her management of health care reform in the hospital where she managed the program consisted of not working and taking a huge salary, while not improving the care but rather divvying up the poor among OTHER hospitals, to do with as they would. Meanwhile, her husband is declaring that we need to spread the wealth around. When as it turns out, his wife takes a huge cut of money set aside for health care for a ridiculous salary, provides no real service, and takes the year off.
> 
> Spread that wealth around, Michelle!



It remains between her and her employer. They decide her salary.

I don't think she argues that people earn "too much."  She (and her husband) argue that those who earn a lot contribute more to the national welfare.  She will pay higher taxes too if she is in the appropriate income bracket.

Whether her salary is ridiculous is for her and her employer to decide.  Whether she is providing value for money is for her and her employer to decide.  Whether she is taking too much leave is for her and her employer to decide.

In any event, she is not running for public office and she isn't likely to manage health care reform (we have seen how that works out), so what's the problem?

Do you not agree with free markets for labour?


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> And don't forget Obama attempted to spread a one million dollar earmark to her hospital.



It is a major hospital.  It is the kind of entity I would expect would receive government funds.  

If there is evidence that something illegal or inappropriate took place, then I would be happy to see it.  Otherwise...


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

Go ahead and ignore it. And try not to think of it if they ever are responsible for trying to balance the budget, and budget the billions of dollars they intend to take from the taxpayers to fund their favorite "programs".

Disproportionate chunks of that money will go to their buddies who are managing them, too.

Obama's a pro at getting a lot of credit for doing essentially nothing at all. Read her dissertation. It's garbage. Look at her performance heading up the hospital program. More garbage.


----------



## del (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here



would it be okay if i don't give a flying fuck?
thx


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Go ahead and ignore it. And try not to think of it if they ever are responsible for trying to balance the budget, and budget the billions of dollars they intend to take from the taxpayers to fund their favorite "programs".
> 
> Disproportionate chunks of that money will go to their buddies who are managing them, too.
> 
> Obama's a pro at getting a lot of credit for doing essentially nothing at all. Read her dissertation. It's garbage. Look at her performance heading up the hospital program. More garbage.



Ignore what, that she has a high salary?  So?

They?  I don't believe part of her mandate as First Lady will be to balance the budget.

Please excuse me if I am not willing to take your word on the merits of her Ivy League dissertation written in 1985 - either as to its quality or what it says about her acumen today.  Part of me doubts that you would be able to understand if it were brilliant.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

A link to it was posted on this site.

It was idiotic. I could have written a better one when I was 10. Her hypothesis was that people who hang out with a certain group are more comfortable within that group than in a different group.

Bravo, Michelle.


----------



## ReillyT (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> A link to it was posted on this site.
> 
> It was idiotic. I could have written a better one when I was 10. Her hypothesis was that people who hang out with a certain group are more comfortable within that group than in a different group.
> 
> Bravo, Michelle.



Maybe you should have gotten a degree from Princeton.

I laughed even as I wrote that clearly absurd statement.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 17, 2008)

What a stupid thread.  She ordered lobster.  

McCain is worth 60 million, and she ordered lobster.

Get a fucking life.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here



What do conservatives have against people who are smart and earn their own money and decide to spend their own money????


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 17, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here



This is horrible! 

Its sure to win McCain some votes.


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2008)

Its funny when a Republican bitches about someone living well.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm greatful they ordered lobster!  our lobster industry is really hurting due to the recession...


----------



## del (Oct 17, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i'm greatful they ordered lobster!  our lobster industry is really hurting due to the recession...



ayup, $5/lb retail for chix ain't good


----------



## random3434 (Oct 17, 2008)

If I was rich and famous, I wonder if newspaperboy would be posting about my ordering veggy burgers and tofu stir fry from room service since I don't eat meat? 

How can you get any pudding if you don't eat your meat?

I have been pudding free since I was 14!


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 17, 2008)

Toro said:


> Its funny when a Republican bitches about someone living well.




Personally, I want somebody refined to be President and First Lady. 

I'm still shocked and embarrassed that George Dumbya Bush, a grown man, thinks peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are his favorite meal.


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Personally, I want somebody refined to be President and First Lady.
> 
> I'm still shocked and embarrassed that George Dumbya Bush, a grown man, thinks peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are his favorite meal.



Personally, I couldn't care less if the President and First Lady sat around on Sundays drinking beer, eating pork rinds and watching Nascar as long as they are competent at being President.


----------



## editec (Oct 18, 2008)

Gee...somebody running for POTUS lives better than I do.

_Who knew?_


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

Gem said:


> While I do think that the media's portrayal of Obama AND Biden as down-home earthy guys is over-the-top and pathetic...its not like anyone with a brain isn't aware that Mr. and Mrs. Obama are very wealthy.
> 
> Not quite sure why the fact that wealthy people stay in expensive hotels and order expensive food is a story?



In fact, I believe that Obama admits that he's wealthy, hence him saying he's willing to pay more taxes.  

However, I believe that the media portrayal of Obama and Biden as down to earth guys is based on the fact that neither owns multiple homes, Obama owns ONE car and Joe continues to take the train to and from work even though clearly he could afford to do otherwise.  

hey paperboy, remind us again how much the outfit Cindy McCain wore to the convention cost?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> In fact, I believe that Obama admits that he's wealthy, hence him saying he's willing to pay more taxes.
> 
> However, I believe that the media portrayal of Obama and Biden as down to earth guys is based on the fact that neither owns multiple homes, Obama owns ONE car and Joe continues to take the train to and from work even though clearly he could afford to do otherwise.
> 
> *hey paperboy, remind us again how much the outfit Cindy McCain wore to the convention cost?*



Didn't it cost the equivalent of a decade's worth of Joe the Plummer's annual salary?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 18, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> It is a major hospital.  It is the kind of entity I would expect would receive government funds.
> 
> If there is evidence that something illegal or inappropriate took place, then I would be happy to see it.  Otherwise...



It wouldn't be so bad that Michelle's hospital might have received one million in tax payer dollars if she wasn't the one responsibile for a program to steer the uninsured away from its emergency room.

Story here


----------



## random3434 (Oct 18, 2008)

Toro said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less if the President and First Lady sat around on Sundays drinking beer, eating pork rinds and watching Nascar as long as they are competent at being President.



You just described GWBUSH, except for the competent part!


----------



## Luissa (Oct 18, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here


How many houses and cars do the McCain's have and what does Cindy's wardrobe cost?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2008)

DavidS said:


> What do conservatives have against people who are smart and earn their own money and decide to spend their own money????



Maybe you should reconsider your "Proud Zionist" title.  Are you aware of the backgrounds of major Obama supporters, financial and otherwise, like al-Mansour, Khalid Rashid, Samantha Power (Senior Foreign Policy Advisor who wants to withdraw money from Israel and put U.S. troops in Israel to protect Palestinians) and the fact that Obama got an endorsement from Hezbollah?  What do they know that you don't know?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2008)

Toro said:


> Its funny when a Republican bitches about someone living well.



We have a winner in the category of unintentional humor!  While The ONE was practicing his speech on the afternoon of the Al Smith Dinner, bathing in the afterglow of the adoration due to a paragon of empathy, quoting Matthew (as you do to the least of your brethren,) even allowing for the fact that his half-brother lives in a hut and subsists on a dollar or two a month, and writing in his book that the white mans greed runs a world in need, and how cruise ships throw overboard food so needed by the hungry, the ONE-spouse, Michelle, ordered the following for a 4:00 snack: Lobster Hors' doeuvres, TWO whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar, and champagne- or so reported the NY Post, page 6.  Now, dont go making comparisons with the commissars of the Soviet workers- paradise.

BTW, if this "living well" is at your expense (political contributions), do you want your money back?  No?  Maybe you might want to contribute to the _George Obama Compassion Fund_ (a real charity) started by Dinesh D'Souza, when he heard about Barak's poor half-brother in Kenya.  

"I'm putting up $1000 to get this fund started. I invite people to send me small contributions--$5, $10, $25, whatever you can spare. Send them to P.O. Box 3384, Rancho Santa Fe, CA 92067. Make your checks to 'George Obama.' I will then contact the Obama campaign and offer them the money on the condition that they forward it to George Obama in Kenya. The advantage of this approach is that not only does George Obama benefit from our generosity, but also Barack Obama can use the opportunity to improve his relationship with his half-brother. Let's foster Obama family values, and give a break to a guy who really needs it." -- Dinesh D'Souza

I've sent in my $10 check; how about you?


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

DavidS said:


> What do conservatives have against people who are smart and earn their own money and decide to spend their own money????



THe problem is she didn't earn it. It was given to her and she did nothing. Meanwhile insisting that fat cats pay disproportionate taxes because they need to spread the wealth around.

Of course it doesn't bother you guys. YOu're all for raping the system and could care less when people get caught. You thrive on hypocrisy and thievery.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> THe problem is she didn't earn it. It was given to her and she did nothing. Meanwhile insisting that fat cats pay disproportionate taxes because they need to spread the wealth around.
> 
> Of course it doesn't bother you guys. YOu're all for raping the system and could care less when people get caught. You thrive on hypocrisy and thievery.



Please provide evidence that Michelle Obama "did nothing" and didn't earn her money.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> THe problem is she didn't earn it. It was given to her and she did nothing. Meanwhile insisting that fat cats pay disproportionate taxes because they need to spread the wealth around.
> 
> Of course it doesn't bother you guys. YOu're all for raping the system and could care less when people get caught. You thrive on hypocrisy and thievery.



Also please provide evidence how McCain and McCain's wife earned all their money.   .   It takes a lot more work to work from the ground up, than to get born rich or to marry a heiress.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm still GREATFUL they bought Maine Lob-stahs!


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 20, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Contessa_Sharra has a valid point. If the the Obama's were rich they would not have needed to get a sweetheart deal from Rezko.


 
I guess allegedly getting some deal like that would be "more" offensive than marrying the bimbo for her money, like McCain did? 

Considering that the R.E. deal has likely dropped greatly in value, like all real estate, it is a real so what issue.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> I guess allegedly getting some deal like that would be "more" offensive than marrying the bimbo for her money, like McCain did?
> 
> Considering that the R.E. deal has likely dropped greatly in value, like all real estate, it is a real so what issue.



1. That "bimbo" has done more work around the world to help needy children  than you and I and probably the rest of the posters on this board will ever do.

2. If you don't see the problem with getting a house at 300K below market with help from a man who was under indictment and is now a convicted felon than I won't bother to explain it to you.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It was idiotic. I could have written a better one when I was 10.


 


*YOU????????????????*

*BULLSHIT!*

*I do thank you for a really good laugh to start the day, however. Have you considered tryouts for some of that open mike stuff?*

*ROTFKMLMAO!*


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no problem with Michelle and Barack living within their means, just as I have no problem with Cindy living off her father's wealth. Every bit of money I make, I make in the hopes that I can one day leave it all to my family so they can live a decent lifestyle. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

jsanders wrote:


> I have no problem with Michelle and Barack living within their means, just as I have no problem with Cindy living off her father's wealth. Every bit of money I make, I make in the hopes that I can one day leave it all to my family so they can live a decent lifestyle. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that.



Do you have a problem with those who are far wealthier than you, telling you to chose NOT to seek their level of wealth for the good of the nation, while they continue to enjoy living within their very wealthy means?

Because this is where I have to take issue with Barack and Michelle Obama whereas I don't have to take issue with the McCains.  I do not begrudge Michelle Obama her lobster and caviar snacks...I think its lovely that her family has done well, and I hope that my family will continue to do well as we have been and be similarly comfortable some day.

But both Michelle and Barack Obama have spoken frequently about what they expect of the American people.  They have encouraged Americans not to seek wealth, but rather to take lower paying "socially conscious" jobs that are "better" for our country.  They have spoken about giving up luxuries and giving up on seeking to be wealthy for the "betterment" of our nation.

It is, I think, a bit suspicious when a politician tells me that they are going to ask me to give up my own wealth...when they seemingly have no intentions of cutting back on their luxuries.


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

I never really looked at it that way, but you're right. It's quite hypocritical.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> You are looking sillier by the second.
> 
> All I asked you was do you think a government handout is a tax cut?
> 
> Sorry if you consider that to be a smear or innuendo.



did you feel this way about the free cell phone towers that mccain got?

pot meet the kettle


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

plus obama didnt take public funding...unlike mccain...he is not spending taxpayers monies...stick a fork in you...you are done...

personally sounds like a good dinner to me.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> *YOU????????????????*
> 
> *BULLSHIT!*
> 
> ...



And if I used huge fonts I could probably finish it in three hours.
And it would still be a better piece.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Also please provide evidence how McCain and McCain's wife earned all their money.   .   It takes a lot more work to work from the ground up, than to get born rich or to marry a heiress.




now now its not nice to point out the family values party has ran an adulter for president...shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> plus obama didnt take public funding...unlike mccain...he is not spending taxpayers monies...stick a fork in you...you are done...
> 
> personally sounds like a good dinner to me.



Ummm....Obama IS spending taxpayers money. The money McCain is spending was donated by people when they filed their taxes. The money Obama is spending was donated by during the campaign. There's no difference, except that Obama went back on his word.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> jsanders wrote:
> 
> Do you have a problem with those who are far wealthier than you, telling you to chose NOT to seek their level of wealth for the good of the nation, while they continue to enjoy living within their very wealthy means?
> 
> ...



They got the money from writing a book.   If they both went into private practice and had been doing that all this time, they would both be partners and making 1 mil+ a year, each.   They did give up things in order to help people, they just got lucky despite that.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Ummm....Obama IS spending taxpayers money. The money McCain is spending was donated by people when they filed their taxes. The money Obama is spending was donated by during the campaign. There's no difference, except that Obama went back on his word.



Umm, that would be NOT taxpayers money.   Its not money payed through taxes, its money donated to Obama willingly.

Also...any evidence that this money was campaign money, and not private money?   I would hope that the campaigns aren't getting room service with campaign money, and instead are using their own money.


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Umm, that would be NOT taxpayers money.   Its not money payed through taxes, its money donated to Obama willingly.



It's money donated by taxpayers, just like the $3 tax check-off that funds McCain's campaign.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

jsanders said:


> It's money donated by taxpayers, just like the $3 tax check-off that funds McCain's campaign.



So since I pay taxes and I bought a sandwich this afternoon with money from people who pay my wages (who also pay taxes), I used taxpayer money to buy myself a sandwich this afternoon?

That is completely and utterly absurd.   Taxpayer money is money that comes from people paying their taxes, not from the same people who also pay taxes.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

How did she get Iranian caviar?
Don't we have trade sanctions against them?


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder if Obama puffs on Cuban cigars as well?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> How did she get Iranian caviar?
> Don't we have trade sanctions against them?



Her terrorist Iranian socialist allies flew it in while illegally immigrating to the United States.   

Or...she bought it from room service.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 20, 2008)

> While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne



She should have ordered a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> She should have ordered a plastic surgeon.



Do feel free to post your pic, so we can tear that apart as well.   Hiding behind the internet while attacking peoples looks is retarded.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Mmmm....lobster.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Do feel free to post your pic, so we can tear that apart as well.   Hiding behind the internet while attacking peoples looks is retarded.



So is pretending you think the wealth should be redistributed, while ripping off community funds and ordering lobster for yourself.


----------



## jimmyb (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I wonder if Obama puffs on Cuban cigars as well?



For some reason, images of Kramer from Seinfeld keep popping into my head...


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> So is pretending you think the wealth should be redistributed, while ripping off community funds and ordering lobster for yourself.



When did they say wealth should be redistributed?   Oh wait, they didn't.   When did they rip off community funds?   Oh wait, they didn't.   And yeah, they got a lot of money off of writing a book.   *gasp* how eeeeeevil of them!


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn Wrote:


> they got a lot of money off of writing a book. *gasp* how eeeeeevil of them!



I don't see anyone here calling them evil, Larkinn.  My point is simply that I have heard both Michelle and Barack Obama implore the citizens of this country to take jobs in education and social work...jobs that they admit pay far less than becoming a lawyer or engineer...but jobs that they have said are "better for our nation."

I find it interesting when both of them make very nice salaries, apart from their book sales, encourage others to take jobs that will never come close to making what they currently bring in from their jobs.  If being poor but helpful is such a great thing...how come _neither_ of them decided to do it?  Surely Michelle could take a lesser-paying more community based job...a teacher, social worker, etc.  instead of her high paying job?  Surely she could keep her job...but give more of her salary to charity?  Or back to the hospital so it could continue its good work?  If I'm expected to give up a high paying job as an educational lawyer to teach...surely they could lead by example...

Michelle Obama has already told us that Barack will ask us to give things up.  Barack has already told us that its possible in his administration that we won't be able to heat or cool our houses to the levels we want...because we have to think about the rest of the world.

Yet they don't seem to be following their own set of rules.  

Now, obviously...I don't expect them to quit their jobs and join the Peace Corps to prove their point...in fact, I don't expect them to do anything except whatever they want to do to support their family.  If they want to buy a yacht with the advance check for Obama's next biography and sail around the world sucking down oysters and caviar...I have no problem with that.

I do start to worry however...when a politician tells me about how hes going to be asking me to cut back on my lifestyle...when his doesn't seem to be suffering much at all.

Do I think that one lobster snack-fest is indicative of a problem?  Not yet.  But it does make me wonder...

Please note...I have no problem with their jobs, their salaries, or their lifestyle.  But also note...I'm not telling others how to live their lives.  The Obamas ARE telling us how to live our lives...they just don't seem to want to follow the guidelines they're setting up for the rest of us.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> Larkinn Wrote:
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone here calling them evil, Larkinn.  My point is simply that I have heard both Michelle and Barack Obama implore the citizens of this country to take jobs in education and social work...jobs that they admit pay far less than becoming a lawyer or engineer...but jobs that they have said are "better for our nation."
> ...


He is running for President to make a change, that is kind of like social work! And as for heating our houses we do need to cut back on somethings so we can leave our planet not completly destroyed for our Grandchildren. 
She bought a lobster dinner, how much did Cindy's dress cost at the RNC?
The Obama's also worked very hard to get where they were at not inheriting any money to help them along the way!


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa Wrote:


> She bought a lobster dinner, how much did Cindy's dress cost at the RNC?
> The Obama's also worked very hard to get where they were at not inheriting any money to help them along the way!



See this is where you miss my point.  I don't care about how much Michelle spent on lunch or how much Cindy's dress cost.  I don't care whether you respect the way Obama made his money and don't respect the way Cindy McCain made hers.  

I don't judge people negatively for choosing to make money.  Nor do I choose to think negatively of people for spending the money that they have made. 

So bringing up Cindy's dress...its just silly nonsense.

You support Obama's statement that we are all going to need to cut back and make sacrifices....thats great.  I, being more cynical, I suppose...get nervous when any political candidate starts talking to me about all the things they are going to ask our nation to go without.  I don't think that we are going to "save the environment" by keeping our thermostats at 80 degrees...but I do think that allowing the government to regulate that sort of thing is a really handy way to give the government way too much control over our lives.

Michelle and Barack Obama certainly worked for what they have...I don't think anyone has denied that.  But now that they are well-off...they are asking us NOT to get to where they currently are...I find that interesting.

Is it THE REASON I'm not voting for Barack Obama?  No...but it is something about his candidacy that I question.

And please read again - it has nothing to do with how much his wife spent on her food - and everything to do with her and her husband asking me and my husband not to do the same...while she continues to enjoy her lifestyle.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> When did they say wealth should be redistributed?   Oh wait, they didn't.   When did they rip off community funds?   Oh wait, they didn't.   And yeah, they got a lot of money off of writing a book.   *gasp* how eeeeeevil of them!



"We need to spread the wealth around".
Obama to Joe.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> Luissa Wrote:
> 
> 
> See this is where you miss my point.  I don't care about how much Michelle spent on lunch or how much Cindy's dress cost.  I don't care whether you respect the way Obama made his money and don't respect the way Cindy McCain made hers.
> ...



Exactly. We have no right to question them...but they want to determine how we spend ours.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe they were pointing out people are living beyond their means! Obama can probably afford a lobster dinner while others who can't still buy the lobster dinner. One of the reason why these peoples are losing their homes is because they were living beyond their means. If you and your husband are not, I don't think this applies to you!


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Maybe they were pointing out people are living beyond their means! Obama can probably afford a lobster dinner while others who can't still buy the lobster dinner. One of the reason why these peoples are losing their homes is because they were living beyond their means. If you and your husband are not, I don't think this applies to you!



You're either really dumb, or really silly. Obama doesn't tell us to live within our means, he tells us to lower our standards.


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa Wrote:


> Maybe they were pointing out people are living beyond their means! Obama can probably afford a lobster dinner while others who can't still buy the lobster dinner. One of the reason why these peoples are losing their homes is because they were living beyond their means. If you and your husband are not, I don't think this applies to you!



Obama was not talking about living below your means when he encouraged Americans to take "meaningful jobs" over high-paying jobs.  He was not encouraging people to live below their means when he stated that Americans can't eat what we want or heat or cool our homes as we see fit because the rest of the world may not approve.  He was not talking about the mortgage crisis at all...these comments were made well before that.  He was stating that he expects Americans to live differently when he is president...and he had his wife have stated that they will ask us to make these sacrifices and others when he is in the White House.

So while I appreciate your attempt to paint the Obamas comments in the best possible light..in this instance..it just doesn't work.  It still seems to me that we should be at least a little concerned that the Obamas expect Americans to make sacrifices, give up wealth, give up material comforts for the "greater good," and there is some concern among some of us that they don't seem to want to follow those guidelines themselves.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> Luissa Wrote:
> 
> 
> Obama was not talking about living below your means when he encouraged Americans to take "meaningful jobs" over high-paying jobs.  He was not encouraging people to live below their means when he stated that Americans can't eat what we want or heat or cool our homes as we see fit because the rest of the world may not approve.  He was not talking about the mortgage crisis at all...these comments were made well before that.  He was stating that he expects Americans to live differently when he is president...and he had his wife have stated that they will ask us to make these sacrifices and others when he is in the White House.
> ...


Don't you think Obama could have made more money as a lawyer then a senator, or even President especially in Chicago.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Don't you think Obama could have made more money as a lawyer then a senator, or even President especially in Chicago.



uh--no.


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa Wrote:


> Don't you think Obama could have made more money as a lawyer then a senator, or even President especially in Chicago.



Yes...he probably could have made even more as a professional athlete or a Hollywood actor, lol.  It has absolutely no relevance to the conversation whatsoever, of course...but if it makes you happy to imagine all the ways the Obamas could have been richer than they are, go for it.

To save you from having to write another post like your last one, I will also admit that Michelle could make more money as a supermodel or the CEO of a major oil company.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 20, 2008)

jsanders said:


> You're either really dumb, or really silly. Obama doesn't tell us to live within our means, he tells us to lower our standards.


How is becoming a social worker lowering your standards!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Ummm....Obama IS spending taxpayers money. The money McCain is spending was donated by people when they filed their taxes. The money Obama is spending was donated by during the campaign. There's no difference, except that Obama went back on his word.



i am well aware of the difference in public funds and private funds...seems to me....obama has ever right to raise money from private donators...are they holding guns to people....why should obama limit himself to public funding when he can do so much better in the private sector....after all isnt that the drum conservatives beat...that the private sector should be allowed to do as they wish...only public funding is capped?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

Yet they don't seem to be following their own set of rules. 


they ate dinner.  do you want them to eat rice and beans nightly or what?


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> How is becoming a social worker lowering your standards!



Are you kidding me? Obama's asked for far more than becoming a social worker. Take off your blinders, Luissa. You're becoming pathetic. Read Gem's posts, I'm not going to repeat her. If you're not going to listen to her posts, then stop responding at all.

strollingbones, of course Obama has the right to accept private donations, but it is completely contrast to his promise last year to not accept private donations.

I missed this post earlier:



> That is completely and utterly absurd. Taxpayer money is money that comes from people paying their taxes, not from the same people who also pay taxes.



You're right, which is why public funding is no more "taxpayer's money" than private funding. The $3 check-off is VOLUNTARY and you can choose which party you're donating to.


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

strolling bones wrote:


> Yet they don't seem to be following their own set of rules.
> 
> 
> they ate dinner. do you want them to eat rice and beans nightly or what?



You are absolutely right.  Which is why I have stated all along that I don't consider this to be a major issue, that I have no issue with their meal, and I don't consider this to be a "deciding" factor.

What I do think is that sometimes candidates do things like this...and it makes voters wonder.  I hadn't thought about Obamas "suvs, food, and airconditioning" statement, the don't seek high paying jobs but more helpful jobs statements, and Michelle's "Obama's gonna ask you to give things up," statements for awhile.  This event brought these to mind...because I know that if we stop pursuing better paying jobs...we sure aren't going to be able to afford a $500 meal at a hotel like the Waldorf-Astoria.  

I don't think there is anything wrong with a small event making you think about a larger issue.  And I think it can be a tactic of those who don't want voters thinking about those larger issues...to try to make it all about the small event, rather than the issues that the small event brought up.  Kinda of like people who want to play tit-for-tat with Cindy McCain's spending...it is an attempt to deflect from the issue...which is that the Obamas have stated that one of their goals is to change the way we live...and that they expect and want Americans to live with less.


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> strolling bones wrote:
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right.  Which is why I have stated all along that I don't consider this to be a major issue, that I have no issue with their meal, and I don't consider this to be a "deciding" factor.
> ...



What they eat has no meaning for me, personally GW's taste for barbeque leaves me a bit cold, other than on 7/4. On the other hand, the hypocrisy of Obama being out there telling the 'Joe's' of the world that it's only right that the government should take from their work and 'spread it around' to those 'behind' them, well Obama has lots more than Joe, and to my knowledge has yet to hire anyone other than indirectly, the Acorn workers that are undermining our electoral process.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> Yet they don't seem to be following their own set of rules.
> 
> they ate dinner.  do you want them to eat rice and beans nightly or what?



It's not about what they eat.  We all can eat whatever we want, but it is the height of hypocrisy when Obamas talk out of one side of their mouth and eat lobster out of the other.  

Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.  Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income, says Arthur Brooks, the Syracuse University scholar. Obama and his wife, Michelle, earned $181,507 to $272,759 each year from 1998-2004. From 1998-2004, they gave between $1,050-$3,400 each year. As did so many of historys commissars, the Obamas are charitable only with someone elses money.

So the modern Marie Antoinette says, "Let them eat lobster!"


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> It's not about what they eat.  We all can eat whatever we want, but it is the height of hypocrisy when Obamas talk out of one side of their mouth and eat lobster out of the other.
> 
> Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.  Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income, says Arthur Brooks, the Syracuse University scholar. Obama and his wife, Michelle, earned $181,507 to $272,759 each year from 1998-2004. From 1998-2004, they gave between $1,050-$3,400 each year. As did so many of historys commissars, the Obamas are charitable only with someone elses money.
> 
> So the modern Marie Antoinette says, "Let them eat lobster!"



Not too mention that if socialism is adopted, many will choose to work less and pay less. Then the 'riches' do become finite. When the government promises to care for the least of my brothers, I take a powder on charity. My guess is I won't be alone, we'll let the government sort it out.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> It's not about what they eat.  We all can eat whatever we want, but it is the height of hypocrisy when Obamas talk out of one side of their mouth and eat lobster out of the other.
> 
> Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.  Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income, says Arthur Brooks, the Syracuse University scholar. Obama and his wife, Michelle, earned $181,507 to $272,759 each year from 1998-2004. From 1998-2004, they gave between $1,050-$3,400 each year. As did so many of historys commissars, the Obamas are charitable only with someone elses money.
> 
> So the modern Marie Antoinette says, "Let them eat lobster!"



hmmmmmmm

how is it being charitable with ''someone elses money'' when he and his wife are in the tax bracket that gets raised?  it IS his money?

care


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> strolling bones wrote:
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right.  Which is why I have stated all along that I don't consider this to be a major issue, that I have no issue with their meal, and I don't consider this to be a "deciding" factor.
> ...



 Cindy McCain has never asked Americans to spread their wealth around, or suggested the government force them to do so.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Cindy McCain has never asked Americans to spread their wealth around, or suggested the government force them to do so.



why not? why hasn't she asked?  it's an admirable and patriotic thing to do, not to mention, Christian like....?    or just ask them to pay for the warring...


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

Socialism isn't Christian. The government forcing people to give their money to the government is in no way Christian. Nor is it patriotic.

Apparently you have a limited understanding of both Christianity and patriotism. Maybe you should read up a bit.


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

Care4all said:


> why not? why hasn't she asked?  it's an admirable and patriotic thing to do, not to mention, Christian like....?    or just ask them to pay for the warring...



And socialist. If that is what you want, seems you may well be on the winning side. 

As for me, I want lowest taxes and individual right to support whatever charities, causes one chooses or not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> *YOU????????????????*
> 
> *BULLSHIT!*
> 
> ...



Can't use big words, just big fonts.  Why don't you come into my parlor?


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> *YOU????????????????*
> 
> *BULLSHIT!*
> 
> ...



LOL! What you can't make up in logic, you substitute font size. What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 20, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> When the government promises to care for the least of my brothers, I take a powder on charity. My guess is I won't be alone, we'll let the government sort it out.


 
I doubt the loss of what [alms] you do give now will make even a drop in the bucket, yours is such an inconsequential pittance. And inflating the "value" of the trash you give to the thrift store or the rummage sale.... Yup, yup, yup, that is real generosity.

You remind me of some church ladies I know that pat themselves on the back about how they "serve" the homeless by helping out at the community dinners. It is pretty pathetic, these pharisee bitches, whining and complaining the whole while!

It is pointless unless you do it to no material benefit to yourself.

Christian Charity - Good Deeds Bible Quotes

and BTW, you need to really make the effort to acquaint yourself with the actual meaning of "charity."

Christian Charity and Giving


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> I doubt the loss of what [alms] you do give now will make even a drop in the bucket, yours is such an inconsequential pittance. And inflating the "value" of the trash you give to the thrift store or the rummage sale.... Yup, yup, yup, that is real generosity.
> 
> You remind me of some church ladies I know that pat themselves on the back about how they "serve" the homeless by helping out at the community dinners. It is pretty pathetic, these pharisee bitches, whining and complaining the whole while!
> 
> ...



If it weren't for people that helped the lowest amongst us, they would die. The government has not and cannot provide for them. Worst of all, the government cannot and will not be able to give them the tools they need to get out of abject poverty, only they can do that, with the help of those that can relate. Those are the groups I choose to give my money to. 

Much like Annenberg did, if only Soros would.


----------



## I Missthe North (Oct 20, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> THOUGH he's battling GOP accusations that he's an Ivy League elitist, Barack Obama has a lifestyle of the rich and famous, like TV show host Robin Leach, who always signed off, "Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!" While he was at a meeting at the Waldorf-Astoria at 4 p.m. Wednesday, Michelle Obama called room service and ordered lobster hors d'oeuvres, two whole steamed lobsters, Iranian caviar and champagne, a tipster told Page Six.
> 
> Story here



Your a little bit late on this.  Is it really a news flash to your that the Obama family is loaded?  It is money that they earned and they have the right the spend it any way they wish.  I fail to see your point; if there is one.


----------



## SwingVoter (Oct 20, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> 3. What Bush policy was enacted that caused the current economic problems?



Medicare Part D, No Child Left Behind, DHS, Iraq war, stimulus checks, and a quintupling of gov't borrowing rate over amount borrowed under Clinton

free market capitalism means old people buy their own drugs, Bush is a socialist and didn't believe that


----------



## SwingVoter (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> Do I think that one lobster snack-fest is indicative of a problem?  Not yet.  But it does make me wonder...



It absolutely is a problem, I'm sure Michelle Antoinette has been told by campaign managers not to do this again, especially with all the volunteers and low wage staffers eating Ramen Noodles so she can become first lady


----------



## I Missthe North (Oct 20, 2008)

SwingVoter said:


> It absolutely is a problem, I'm sure Michelle Antoinette has been told by campaign managers not to do this again, especially with all the volunteers and low wage staffers eating Ramen Noodles so she can become first lady



I think you have to understand that Obama is WILLING to give up some the luxuries he now enjoys for the good of the rest of America.  He is clearly open to the idea of giving me of his salary every year to America, it just so happens he has so much money, it does not really hurt him.  That is kind of the point.  He realizes that people in his position have a responsibility to give more back to society because it has given them so much.  I don't see how you can hold it against him that even after he gives back he still has a lot left over.  He is at least willing to help which is more then can be said for the Republicans.


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

I Missthe North said:


> I think you have to understand that Obama is WILLING to give up some the luxuries he now enjoys for the good of the rest of America.  He is clearly open to the idea of giving me of his salary every year to America, it just so happens he has so much money, it does not really hurt him.  That is kind of the point.  He realizes that people in his position have a responsibility to give more back to society because it has given them so much.  I don't see how you can hold it against him that even after he gives back he still has a lot left over.  He is at least willing to help which is more then can be said for the Republicans.



Really? Where do you get that from? Will his giving up caviar or argula, help the less fortunate? How? 

If not, how will punishing the rich? 

Do you see a problem?


----------



## SwingVoter (Oct 20, 2008)

I Missthe North said:


> I think you have to understand that Obama is WILLING to give up some the luxuries he now enjoys for the good of the rest of America.



please tell me which cuts to the White House personal staff he's recommended


----------



## I Missthe North (Oct 20, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Really? Where do you get that from? Will his giving up caviar or argula, help the less fortunate? How?
> 
> If not, how will punishing the rich?
> 
> Do you see a problem?



Honestly, I do see a problem with state mandated donations to the poor (which is essentially what taxes on the rich are because they clearly do not need most of the programs that their taxes go to), but there is a pretty simple way around that; the rich could donate large sums of their money back into the community on their own.  As I said before, I believe it is the responsibility of those are are extremely well off to help those who are less fortunate and sadly, I do not see them doing that on a large enough scale on their own.  At the turn of the last century, America saw great philanthropists among the uber wealthy in the form of Rockefeller, Carnegie, Astor and others who donated the equivalent of billions to their local communities to help others.  Nowadays the only people I see going out of their way to help of such a large scale are men like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet.  Most wealthy people today only donate so they can get tax breaks.  America's modern consumer culture is based around satisfying one's selfish desires instead of helping the people around us.  If the government has to forcefully make these people help out others so be it; they have made it quite clear that they are unwilling to do it on their own.


----------



## Annie (Oct 20, 2008)

I Missthe North said:


> Honestly, I do see a problem with state mandated donations to the poor (which is essentially what taxes on the rich are because they clearly do not need most of the programs that their taxes go to), but there is a pretty simple way around that; the rich could donate large sums of their money back into the community on their own.  As I said before, I believe it is the responsibility of those are are extremely well off to help those who are less fortunate and sadly, I do not see them doing that on a large enough scale on their own.  At the turn of the last century, America saw great philanthropists among the uber wealthy in the form of Rockefeller, Carnegie, Astor and others who donated the equivalent of billions to their local communities to help others.  Nowadays the only people I see going out of their way to help of such a large scale are men like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet.  Most wealthy people today only donate so they can get tax breaks.  America's modern consumer culture is based around satisfying one's selfish desires instead of helping the people around us.  If the government has to forcefully make these people help out others so be it; they have made it quite clear that they are unwilling to do it on their own.



uh huh, sounds good. Tell us how it's going to work.


----------



## I Missthe North (Oct 20, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> uh huh, sounds good. Tell us how it's going to work.



Exactly, there is no way to force the rich to donate and feel some sense of responsibility to society.  That is kind of my point.  Personally, I feel like they owe society for their success, because it facilitated their rise to affluence, but that is a feeling that has to be ingrained in someone from birth.  Sadly, that concept has gone the way of the dodo bird and we may never get it back.  There needs to be a change in the attitude of the super wealthy towards society, but that is easier to say then actually do.  That is why I believe if taxes are the only way to illicit this money from the wealthy, so be it.  They should have already been giving it back; they were just too greedy.


----------



## Gem (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry...but what part of mandated charity sounds good?  America is an amazingly giving nation.  We often lead the way in charitable donations.  What many Americans object to is being REQUIRED to give their money to projects, departments, and services that they do not agree with or that they know do not work.

Perhaps the answer is to do away with these programs...and leave it up to people to help their own communities...rather than assuming "the gov't will take care of it."


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> I'm sorry...but what part of mandated charity sounds good?  America is an amazingly giving nation.  We often lead the way in charitable donations.  What many Americans object to is being REQUIRED to give their money to projects, departments, and services that they do not agree with or that they know do not work.
> 
> Perhaps the answer is to do away with these programs...and leave it up to people to help their own communities...rather than assuming "the gov't will take care of it."



exactly--the best way to stop people from abusing the system is for there to be no system. You either watch people starve, freeze and die or you help them. Not some government. Any idea how much it costs to admininster welfare programs ?


----------



## I Missthe North (Oct 20, 2008)

Gem said:


> I'm sorry...but what part of mandated charity sounds good?  America is an amazingly giving nation.  We often lead the way in charitable donations.  What many Americans object to is being REQUIRED to give their money to projects, departments, and services that they do not agree with or that they know do not work.
> 
> Perhaps the answer is to do away with these programs...and leave it up to people to help their own communities...rather than assuming "the gov't will take care of it."



Perhaps your right and I do have a problem with the government taking our money and wasting is through inefficient government agencies.  I don't know how much is wasted every year just on bureaucratic nonsense, but it is too much.  I would love to have faith in the American people to give their money responsibly to programs that help the greater good, but I am not convinced they would.  Our current culture is one of spend, spend, spend, not give, give, give.  We may give more dollars out in donations per year, but I bet as a percentage of our income, we give less then most cultures (I will try to find statistics).  American's are notoriously selfish when compared to other cultures and I think that would carry over to charitable donations to help society.  I also believe there is a big distinctions to be made between helping society as a whole and helping ones own self interests through charity; another concept I doubt more Americans are open minded enough to understand.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 21, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> And socialist. If that is what you want, seems you may well be on the winning side.
> 
> As for me, I want lowest taxes and individual right to support whatever charities, causes one chooses or not.



Cut out unnecessary wars and the waste in the military industrial complex and you've got your tax break, big time!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 21, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> I doubt the loss of what [alms] you do give now will make even a drop in the bucket, yours is such an inconsequential pittance. And inflating the "value" of the trash you give to the thrift store or the rummage sale.... Yup, yup, yup, that is real generosity.
> 
> You remind me of some church ladies I know that pat themselves on the back about how they "serve" the homeless by helping out at the community dinners. It is pretty pathetic, these pharisee bitches, whining and complaining the whole while!
> 
> ...



I'm shocked that with each of your posts you manage to find a new nadir in discourse.  It is saddening that in your life there was no person who loved you enough to teach you how to deal with others. Nickel Psychology: you must think that others feel this way about you, so you speak with such venom in an attempt to "beat them to the punch."


----------

